# 14 month old Nigerian doe no cycle?



## rosey (May 28, 2016)

I was hoping to get some opinions about my Nigeran doe. My sister gave her to me on the 20th of March. She is said to be 14 months old . Has been with a buck (12 months old) since she was 8 months . Neither my sister or I have seen her breed or the buck even act interested. My sister is never home so she could have missed it but I spend lots of time with my goats , they are in the back yard. I would have noticed. So my questions are s : do I have a late bloomer or should I assume she may have been breed before she came? Is it odd for a 14 month old to not be sexually mature?
Thanks!


----------



## Latestarter (May 29, 2016)

Greetings @rosey and welcome to BYH (a year+ later!) If she was bred in January or February, she'd be coming along by now. Have you tried to feel if she has a kid or kids developing inside? Does she look like she might be 3-4 months pregnant? Maybe she'll surprise you with June/July kids... Have you considered taking her for an ultrasound to check? Was/is the buck she was with proven? Maybe the buck is/was the issue? Hope you can figure it out. Also hope you'll let us know once you do! Can you share a pic or two of the doe in question?

@OneFineAcre @Southern by choice @Goat Whisperer or anyone else have any ideas?


----------



## Southern by choice (May 29, 2016)

She very well could be bred. Nigies are year round breeders so she could have been bred just before you got her, a month before or two months before.

Nigerians can cycle as early as 8-9weeks old... so.... no, not a late bloomer.

Before suspecting anything wrong I would get a pregnancy test done.


----------



## rosey (Jun 6, 2016)

Southern by choice said:


> She very well could be bred. Nigies are year round breeders so she could have been bred just before you got her, a month before or two months before.
> 
> Nigerians can cycle as early as 8-9weeks old... so.... no, not a late bloomer.
> 
> Before suspecting anything wrong I would get a pregnancy test done.


 

I apologize for the delay . I just noticed my replies never showed up!


I can't feel anything but she is definitely getting bigger. Just since I have posted this she has grown a lot width wise. I feel that her udder is thickening?  The buck hasn't been proven , we have no kids from him yet.... But I do believe he bred one of my girls March 20, he at least tried. She hasn't come back in season since...
I'm going to try to uploads pics.. Isn't working for me at the moment.


----------



## rosey (Jun 6, 2016)




----------



## rosey (Jun 6, 2016)

Oh and I noticed her panting a lot today and nobody else was.


----------



## Southern by choice (Jun 6, 2016)

Looking good!


----------



## Latestarter (Jun 7, 2016)

Oh my! With that bulge on her right side, I'd say she's well along. Were I you, I'd be preparing for summer kids! Yes, there was an "s" at the end. I'm guessing twins!


----------



## TAH (Jun 7, 2016)

Latestarter said:


> I'm guessing twins!


x2


----------



## rosey (Jun 7, 2016)

Yay! Babies! Fx'd that she isn't just a glutton!!


----------



## rosey (Jun 22, 2016)

Udders are larger. She is acting more friendly. Girl parts are puffier? And if I'm doing the ligament thing right ...they are really loose. I felt a baby kick yesterday! I can't wait!


----------



## TAH (Jun 22, 2016)

rosey said:


> Udders are larger. She is acting more friendly. Girl parts are puffier? And if I'm doing the ligament thing right ...they are really loose. I felt a baby kick yesterday! I can't wait!


Do you know when she is due? I have Alpine due July 5-11


----------



## rosey (Jun 22, 2016)

TAH said:


> Do you know when she is due? I have Alpine due July 5-11



No clue! She was bred before she came to me. The owner didn't know it. So I only know that she bred before March 20 th.


----------



## Latestarter (Jun 22, 2016)

Well, hoping that when the event happens, that it's issue free! Waiting on pics of the new arrival!


----------



## rosey (Jul 27, 2016)

We had a baby last night!


----------



## rosey (Jul 27, 2016)




----------



## OneFineAcre (Jul 27, 2016)

Congrats.
Boy or Girl?


----------



## Latestarter (Jul 27, 2016)

Congrats! That was quick!


----------



## TAH (Jul 27, 2016)

That is a cute little thing


----------



## rosey (Jul 27, 2016)

OneFineAcre said:


> Congrats.
> Boy or Girl?




Boy!


----------



## babsbag (Jul 27, 2016)

Cute as can be and I love those colors. Congratulations.


----------



## Ferguson K (Jul 27, 2016)

Adorable! !!


----------



## rosey (Jul 28, 2016)

Thanks everyone!


----------

